# Do you match Jacket & Pants?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Matching your pants and jacket is super gay, at least according to my opinion.


----------



## NorBoarder (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a green set, so that's what I go with, if I wear the jacket. It's up to you really, and if you feel like getting something else I say go for it!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I thought OP was talking about matching brands not necessarily color scheme. I know some brands have little things that work together nicely like one brand (I forget which one) allows you to zip the inside of your coat to your pants to keep snow from getting in between (kind of like a snowproof/waterproof gaitor). But usually it doesn't make much difference whether you match the brands or not. I know I don't. I have an Analog jacket and 686 pants.


----------



## NorBoarder (Oct 5, 2013)

Think you're on to something there! My set is "combinable" with a zipper at least. It's Volcom, but there's probably more brands out there doing it like you said.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I stepped up to oakley goretex gear which zips together. The obvious positive is no snow down your ass but the other positive is the extra warmth you get when you zip the top and bottom together.

Ive always been in mismatched gear, never again.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

My Burton jacket and Dakine pants look like they will connect. Matching colors are lame IMO.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ETM said:


> I stepped up to oakley goretex gear which zips together. The obvious positive is no snow down your ass but the other positive is the extra warmth you get when you zip the top and bottom together.
> 
> Ive always been in mismatched gear, never again.


How does this zip tech compare with using the standard snap up gaiters that are built into most jackets?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> How does this zip tech compare with using the standard snap up gaiters that are built into most jackets?


It does the exact same thing, its just alot better. Use your imagination: snaps vs zipper.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Not worth caring about.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> It does the exact same thing, its just alot better. Use your imagination: snaps vs zipper.


That's what I'm wondering. Is it actually "a lot" better? Because honestly whenever I snap up my gaiter I've never gotten snow up my jacket/down my pants. Only time I could see it making a noticeable difference is if you're riding in waist deep pow or you take a huge fall that unsnaps your gaiter.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

honestly i love their "glove tech" the most.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> honestly i love their "glove tech" the most.


care to elaborate? I don't know much about the tech between items of the same brand


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

its just a holster on the outside of the pantleg u can put gloves in.


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

freshy said:


> Matching your pants and jacket is super gay, at least according to my opinion.



Yeah we all need to be teeny bopper hipsters and wear the most random ugly colors, Oh dont forget to wear skinny pants too....Homos


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Well assuming you mean Green jacket/green pants, plaid jacket/plaid pants like a match set? Fuck no, I think that looks retarded. I wouldn't do that with my clothes why would I do that with my gear? That being said I don't try to mismatch either, I dress on the hill similar to what I would dress on the street. Right now I have black pants and beige pants, grey jacket, brown jacket, white hoodie and black hoodie and I wear some combo of those. I'm not into bright colors either, tried green pants once and I hated how I stuck out... I just got them so my wife could follow me lol.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I typically don't match brands because IMO there are some brands that are better at jackets and some that are better at pants. Also you have way more options if you're mixing brands. The zip together thing is overrated. If you're that worried about snow get a one piece or bib


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

Casual said:


> Well assuming you mean Green jacket/green pants, plaid jacket/plaid pants like a match set? Fuck no, I think that looks retarded. I wouldn't do that with my clothes why would I do that with my gear? That being said I don't try to mismatch either, I dress on the hill similar to what I would dress on the street. Right now I have black pants and beige pants, grey jacket, brown jacket, white hoodie and black hoodie and I wear some combo of those. I'm not into bright colors either, tried green pants once and I hated how I stuck out... I just got them so my wife could follow me lol.


OHHH hell no, I mean the brand of jacket and pants, not the colors.

Sorry I guess it can be read that way.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

a bag of it said:


> I typically don't match brands because IMO there are some brands that are better at jackets and some that are better at pants. Also you have way more options if you're mixing brands. The zip together thing is overrated. If you're that worried about snow get a one piece or bib


please elaborate.

If you can, no pressure


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> OHHH hell no, I mean the brand of jacket and pants, not the colors.
> 
> Sorry I guess it can be read that way.


Well in that case, no.


----------

